# Player looking for weeknight game online or in NYC/Jersey City



## ppaladin123 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking to scratch my D&D itch with a game on weeknights after work. I am happy to play 3.5, Pathfinder, 4e, or the new playtest. I am a laid back player and enjoy role-playing and respectful optimizing.

I live in Jersey City and would love to play there or in Manhattan where I work. I'm also happy to play online (and have played in several map tools games) and am generally available around 6pm eastern.

Me: male, 32, sociologist working in policy research

You: fun people of any sort.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BrickSteelhead (Oct 6, 2012)

Also LFG in NYC/Online.  ppaladin123, let's join forces and find a sweet group!

check out my post:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...nyc-student-looking-d-d-pathfinder-group.html


----------



## ppaladin123 (Oct 13, 2012)

It looks like there are a couple of other folks interested in a weeknight game in Manhattan over on meetup.com. I am hoping we can get enough players and a GM to launch a group. So, bump!


----------



## Striderhawk (Oct 14, 2012)

*Dm*

Hi guys

I saw a few of the of responses, and I live in New York as well, and i"m always looking for new players. I run a campaign known as The Grand Realm which i think you might enjoy playing. It's a D20 game using my own system Known as Thaco. Guys if your interested let me know i would love to talk to more about it. I live in Jersey city, and i have friends that are down to play, so if you game let me know.


----------



## am181d (Oct 22, 2012)

Was there ever any progress on putting a group together? I'd potentially be interested in a weeknight game in Manhattan. 

My preference is generally for 3.5 (or Next). I tend to play in role-play heavy games, but I'm flexible.

On a related note: The main NYC D&D Meet-up.com group has a meet-up Nov. 3 (which is admittedly not a weeknight), but if folks are still looking for players by that point, that's a good opportunity to meet and recruit.


----------



## ppaladin123 (Oct 22, 2012)

am181d said:


> Was there ever any progress on putting a group together? I'd potentially be interested in a weeknight game in Manhattan.
> 
> My preference is generally for 3.5 (or Next). I tend to play in role-play heavy games, but I'm flexible.
> 
> On a related note: The main NYC D&D Meet-up.com group has a meet-up Nov. 3 (which is admittedly not a weeknight), but if folks are still looking for players by that point, that's a good opportunity to meet and recruit.




I have sent an email to your website email address with details. Short answer: we have a DM and 4 players and would gladly add another. Game hasn't started yet so this is a good time to get on board.


----------



## BrickSteelhead (Oct 25, 2012)

Any chance this game is on a weekend day?


----------



## Striderhawk (Oct 25, 2012)

My Game usually runs on a friday night, from 5 to about 10....


----------

